# I Really Want Fish And Chips



## Jon (Feb 11, 2011)

It's been ages now since i had any.
With lashings of salt and vinegar.
I've had this craving all day.
So guess what i had for tea tonight.....yes,you're right


Beans on toast

I hate being diabetic.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 11, 2011)

Why did you not have fish & chips?  Don't eat the batter (assuming it's chip shop fish & chips) and only eat a few chips, plenty of salt and vinegar, yum yum.  I had it the other day for lunch in Morrisons supermarket, best thing they do.


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah go for it Jon dont go denying yourself everything, i had mine the other night ... just dont make a habit of eating it to often....


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah go for it Jon dont go denying yourself everything, i had mine the other night ... just dont make a habit of eating it to often....



My body is a temple.
Although my wife says it's more like a run down shack.

Defo fish and chips tomorrow night then.

As Shakespeare once said "with batter or without batter,that is the question"

Maybe just a teeny weeny bit of batter then


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon said:


> It's been ages now since i had any.
> With lashings of salt and vinegar.
> I've had this craving all day.
> So guess what i had for tea tonight.....yes,you're right
> ...



Go on treat yourself if not it will eat away at you. Just get back on the straight and narrow straight after


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon said:


> My body is a temple.
> Although my wife says it's more like a run down shack.
> 
> Defo fish and chips tomorrow night then.
> ...



lol you go for it Jon x


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't listen to the sirens! Get someone to tie you to the sofa whilst someone else eats the fish and chips in front of you. That way you can enjoy the aroma without the carb/calories!

(actually, nah! Go for it!!)

Andy


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Don't listen to the sirens! Get someone to tie you to the sofa whilst someone else eats the fish and chips in front of you. That way you can enjoy the aroma without the carb/calories!
> 
> (actually, nah! Go for it!!)
> 
> Andy



Did you ever work for the secret service at waterboarding

That would be hell on earth smelling that and not getting at it


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon said:


> Did you ever work for the secret service at waterboarding(



No, but the fish and chip denial sessions were found to be much more successful.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon said:


> It's been ages now since i had any.
> With lashings of salt and vinegar.
> I've had this craving all day.
> So guess what i had for tea tonight.....yes,you're right
> ...


Depending on the relevant serve sizes, add up the carbs and you may have been a lot better off having your fish - peeling off about half of the batter - and a few chips (half a dozen tops) than the beans on toast. 

Canned baked beans in tomato sauce can be very high in carbs and there are 12-25 gms in just one slice of most breads.


----------



## bev (Feb 11, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Depending on the relevant serve sizes, add up the carbs and you may have been a lot better off having your fish - peeling off about half of the batter - and a few chips (half a dozen tops) than the beans on toast.
> 
> Canned baked beans in tomato sauce can be very high in carbs and there are 12-25 gms in just one slice of most breads.



Hi Alan,
After doing lots of experiments with these food it seems that 'fish and chips' are difficult to manage, simply because of the fat content and having to spread the insulin out over 5 to 8 hours. Beans are very easy to get right because they are low GI and therefore dont cause the huge spike at the one hour mark like fish and chips do. A tin of baked beans are about 50 carbs - so not terribly high compared to a portion of chips which are normally about 50 to 70 carbs and a fish which is normally about 25 carbs - then add on the fat content and you have a lot of carbs. If you eat the beans on toast with 'seeded bread' then you are also using a low GI so should help with the spike.Bev


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not on insulin and have fish and chips....

However I burn them off with exercise...

I'm about to tuck into a pizza. And a nice long walkies afterwards...


----------



## Alan S (Feb 12, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Alan,
> After doing lots of experiments with these food it seems that 'fish and chips' are difficult to manage, simply because of the fat content and having to spread the insulin out over 5 to 8 hours. Beans are very easy to get right because they are low GI and therefore dont cause the huge spike at the one hour mark like fish and chips do. A tin of baked beans are about 50 carbs - so not terribly high compared to a portion of chips which are normally about 50 to 70 carbs and a fish which is normally about 25 carbs - then add on the fat content and you have a lot of carbs. If you eat the beans on toast with 'seeded bread' then you are also using a low GI so should help with the spike.Bev


Jon is type 2, which is why I responded that way. However, if I was responding to a T1 I would have noted the fat effect, although I very rarely offer dietary suggestions to type 1s in any case. Our blood glucose management techniques and dietary restrictions are just too different. I must admit I did not check to see if Jon is a T2 using a bolus.

My personal limit for chips is between three and six - I actually count them. But I have found I can handle a fairly large piece of battered fish; as it gets larger I peel off some of the batter. How much I can handle depends on whether it's for lunch or dinner. The fat does not bother me a great deal, all it does to me as a non-insulin user is make the spike a little lower and a little later. The old pizza effect. Oddly, although it is less bulky, I've found that crumbed fish is worse than battered for me.

On the other hand, my meter has yet to discover the difference between white bread, wholemeal, multigrain and low-GI breads. It shows spikes for all of them fairly equally. 

When I last tried a sequence of tests on baked beans on toast eight years ago the resulting spikes were enough to stop me trying it again since.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mmmmmm Fish and Chips!  Why not make your own at home and that way you can calculate the carbs value better.  To make a healthy version first chip the potatoes and parboil for 5 mins, empty water and lightly shake pan until outer edges of the chips are ruffled, transfer to a shallow baking tray containing hot virgin olive oil and bake in oven until ready.  The fish you can dip in a batter mix of your choosing and shake off excess batter and shallow fry in virgin olive oil until golden brown, serve with a nice side salad and you have a healthy alternative to a traditional meal.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 12, 2011)

I can quite easily bolus well for fish & chips - the fat prevents the immediate peak.  Baked beans are always a trial for me - they frequently surprise me with very high BG 2-4 hours later.


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I can quite easily bolus well for fish & chips - the fat prevents the immediate peak.  Baked beans are always a trial for me - they frequently surprise me with very high BG 2-4 hours later.



Hi Chrismbee,
Have you tried splitting your dose for baked beans - perhaps you could give half up front and then the rest at the 2 hour mark to help prevent the rise.Bev


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Jon is type 2, which is why I responded that way. However, if I was responding to a T1 I would have noted the fat effect, although I very rarely offer dietary suggestions to type 1s in any case. Our blood glucose management techniques and dietary restrictions are just too different. I must admit I did not check to see if Jon is a T2 using a bolus.
> 
> My personal limit for chips is between three and six - I actually count them. But I have found I can handle a fairly large piece of battered fish; as it gets larger I peel off some of the batter. How much I can handle depends on whether it's for lunch or dinner. The fat does not bother me a great deal, all it does to me as a non-insulin user is make the spike a little lower and a little later. The old pizza effect. Oddly, although it is less bulky, I've found that crumbed fish is worse than battered for me.
> 
> ...



Hi Alan,
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081

These are the results of an experiment we did on here. Interestingly it shows that both type 1 and type 2 all have a spike with fish and chips (admittedly the type 2 spikes were not quite as alarming as the type 1 spikes - but this could also just mean that some of the bolus's were out or the carb counting was out) - well apart from Northerner who never seems to spike with anything.I also find that a crumbed fish is harder to get right - I am not sure why - perhaps it is absorbed slowly causing a later spike - but it is difficult to bolus for. Perhaps we should try a 'beans on toast' experiment to find out what sort of effects this has on levels for both type 1 and type 2.Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 12, 2011)

Fish and chips once in a while does no harm as a treat. We all need treats sometimes so enjoy your treat.


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2011)

London people (I know there are lots of you out there) - can anyone recommend a good place to buy fish and chips? I'm happy to travel if they're good!!


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2011)

shiv said:


> London people (I know there are lots of you out there) - can anyone recommend a good place to buy fish and chips? I'm happy to travel if they're good!!



I'm giving in and going round the corner. I have no idea what they are like, I hope they are nice!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope you enjoy them Shiv - sorry I don't know London very well.


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

shiv said:


> London people (I know there are lots of you out there) - can anyone recommend a good place to buy fish and chips? I'm happy to travel if they're good!!



somewhere round the top of lisson grove ??


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

toby said:


> Mmmmmm Fish and Chips!  Why not make your own at home and that way you can calculate the carbs value better.  To make a healthy version first chip the potatoes and parboil for 5 mins, empty water and lightly shake pan until outer edges of the chips are ruffled, transfer to a shallow baking tray containing hot virgin olive oil and bake in oven until ready.  The fish you can dip in a batter mix of your choosing and shake off excess batter and shallow fry in virgin olive oil until golden brown, serve with a nice side salad and you have a healthy alternative to a traditional meal.



we having that tonight ... we make crushed roasty ...par boil spud transfer to baking tray add small ie 1tbsp oil and toss  spud so they are cushed and fuffy ..then bake ...as for the fish (whiting tonight)  we cut in smaller pieces make a tapoora batter ( corn flour and water ..and fry ( not deep fry) ...serve with salad ...yummm


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds delicious - I might try that next time I fancy them - not for a while though as running my fat off!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 13, 2011)

am64 said:


> we having that tonight ... we make crushed roasty ...par boil spud transfer to baking tray add small ie 1tbsp oil and toss  spud so they are cushed and fuffy ..then bake ...as for the fish (whiting tonight)  we cut in smaller pieces make a tapoora batter ( corn flour and water ..and fry ( not deep fry) ...serve with salad ...yummm



Whiting is a lovely fish and a lot cheaper than the traditional cod and haddock.


----------

